# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  F23 per copie successione

## Iris Blonde

Buongiorno,
volevo sapere quanto devo far pagare ad un cliente per avere le copie della successione.
Ne ho preparate 4 firmate in originale.
Quella per la banca (mod. 240) ho fatto pagare  16,00 di bollo +  18,00 per la copia completa. 
Le altre 3 (agenzia entrate, cliente e catasto) devo far pagare  12,40 +  0,62 per ogni pagina successiva alla prima o mi mettono il timbro sulle mie copie senza voler niente??
Scusate se la domanda sembra sciocca ma è la prima successione che faccio.
Grazie

----------


## nuragico

Ti dico che varia da sede a sede, qui da noi si paga 16€ di marca da bollo per la copia della banca e basta. 
Al catasto non è più obbligatorio presentare copia autentica.

----------


## Iris Blonde

A Pavia funziona così: 4 copie in originale della successione + 1 copia degli allegati (niente spese funebri in quanto inferiori alla franchigia) oltre agli F23 per le imposte ipotecarie e catastali o pagato F23 per il mod. 240 di € 34,60 (€ 16,00 marca da bollo + € 12,40 per la prima pagina e la differenza per le pagine successive alla prima).
A catasto ho portato una fotocopia ed ho pagato € 55,00 per la voltura + € 16,00 ogni 4 pagine della richiesta.
Magari può servire a qualcun altro.
Buona giornata e buon lavoro

----------

